# Last minute giant



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife was able to get it done tonight. She has worked hard all year and spent many of cold days in the blind. Finally the big boy we have been watching came out and this time he didnt leave on his own.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, that is absolutely awesome, hats off to her and her hard work.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Awesome deer!! Congratulations to her👊🍺


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats any other pics? Does the 1 antler go all squiggly? Is there a story to go along with her kill?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! In all the excitement i left out a few things. This is her 1st year hunting with me and tonight was the 1st time she has shot an animal of any kind. She made an awesome shot. 25 yard double lung and he only went about 30 yards and expired


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry guys im all kinds of excited. We will get better pics tomorrow and I will write up a better story.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great deer!
Congrats to you Mrs DL07!!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

wowie great! that chili's gonna be great too


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What an impressive first deer let alone first animal. Congratulations to your wife . That had to be awesome to share it with her.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

WTG Mrs. DL07!!!
A lot of grit and determination all coming to fruition. You should be very proud of your accomplishment. He’s a brute. 

Ps. Nice deer too. Hahaha


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

She took it right down to the wire! Congratulations to her. What a nice buck.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

First deer is a drop tine buck. You got yourself a special woman right there. Congratulations.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

congrats to your wife on a fine buck


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats to the wife on that monster! First deer huh? She is ruined for life after that one!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! and yes first deer, truth be told it's her first animal of any kind. After 18 years putting up with me hunting every weekend she finally decide to give it a go. She has sat rain or snow every weekend and some weekdays putting in her time. We have been blessed this year. My youngest son he's 6 started it off with his 1st deer a nice 8pt. Then I shot an 8 during gun season. Then my he got a doe. Thats when she got the itch and got after it with us. She was very picky and patient waiting on a good buck to show. As a new hunter she passed many a doe and some very respectable bucks waiting on the right 1. Well last night was her night. At about 5:00 2 younger bucks walked out into the field and started pushing each other around. A few minutes later 2 other bucks showed up and shortly after she had a total of 7 bucks in front of her. After several minutes her buck presented a shot she ranged him at 25 yards and double lunged him. It knocked him off his feet he rolled got up and went off into some brush. After about an hour we started the search and found that he only made it about 40 yards total and was dead just inside the tree line.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

That is AWESOME!!!! She has to be loving it now. Way to get it done!!!!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## RJDowm (Feb 1, 2021)

Great deer


----------



## deerslayer (May 10, 2006)

DL07 said:


> My wife was able to get it done tonight. She has worked hard all year and spent many of cold days in the blind. Finally the big boy we have been watching came out and this time he didnt leave on his own.
> View attachment 463290


----------



## deerslayer (May 10, 2006)

Awesome deer. Congrats.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great deer and great story, congrats to the Mrs.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations on a very nice mature buck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Great picture and congrats.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Every time I counted points on that buck, I came up with a different number! My last count is 14. How close am I?

Great buck BTW, but I'm afraid that your wife is now spoiled. Also addicted!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Buckeyebowman you are correct 14 points. She is for sure addicted. She just said last night that its time for her to look onto getting her own crossbow. My son and her have been sharing 1 all season Lol.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats to the Mrs. and having a family who are ate-up with hunting for years to come!


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

What county that beast come from?Congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Summit county.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's gonna be a great mount? I assume she is getting it mounted? Gonna be a tough deer to beat-yes now spoiled for life! Way to be persistant and not give up, right down to the wire!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes he is at the taxidermist. The man cave is going to look a lot different this summer. Wife and son both getting their 1st bucks and both being mounted. My buck is getting a euro mount. We were blessed with a great season and a freezer full of meat. I will be out tomorrow with my son hopping he can fill 1 more doe tag.


----------



## Crappiemike09 (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I was after the same deer this year heck of a nice one congrats


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pm sent to you Crappiemike


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, how close do you guys hunt to each other? That's pretty crazy

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well after some texts back and forth last night it appears we are not very from from each other at all. Id guess half mile maybe. It was really cool to talk with Crappiemike and share some pictures.


----------



## Crappiemike09 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I would say about a half mile dl07 has the spot thow where the deer are living


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice deer! Congratulations all the way around.


----------

